# save to "favorites"



## bob b que (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm looking to save a single post to my favs. So far all I can do is save an entire thread, so when I'm looking for the post I want (usually a recipe) I have to scan the whole thread. I realize I can copy and paste to a MS note and do a recipe box that way but I would like to keep it online in my Favs. if possible...


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## bob b que (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks for looking mule, it may not be possible


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Bob, I really don't think it's possible, all you can do is subscribe to the thread. 
I use a program called Evernote that is easy to use and you can save anything you want and organise everything into folders. It even has a Webclipper add on that will save complete webpages with just one click. You create an account for free then you can view it from any computer anywhere and don't have to ever worry about losing something. You might want to check it out.


----------



## bob b que (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Dave,

   That might just work. I spent the day copying all my recipes from to Favs. to a folder on my desktop just so I don't have to search for them, but I will look into Evernote for organization. Although, right now I have pork to pull( no kidding, the timer just went off). Thanks,

                  Bob


----------



## rlk438 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am saving mine to drop box from my iPad  then I have them available on multiple devices  also save a few things from other places. Have thought about catering so am saving menus


----------



## seenred (Aug 10, 2013)

You can also use Google Drive.  I copy and paste posts/recipes etc. to G Drive all the time...then they're available online from anywhere you can access google.

Red


----------

